
Ask HN: What are the best ways to get first 100 users for a powerful Slack Bot? - NidsBuilds
Just revamped and launched Scribe, an In-Slack Sales Bot designed to help you focus and scale your meaningful sales conversations. Looking for ideas on how I can get a good handful of users to try it out?<p>Goes without saying, would really appreciate it if at least a few of you awesome folks check it out. The idea is to get as much criticism as possible and iterate&#x2F;improve before we launch on PH(third week of July<p>All help&#x2F;tips are much appreciated :)
======
jakoblorz
I guess you could write a medium/blog post explaining the pain points you
tackle and why your bot relieves your customers off these points: google value
proposition canvas. Then try to get this post here on HN as well as Facebook,
Twitter dev.to whatever. You need to reach a broad audience

